# Gender scan today!.... Pic p5 :)



## hopefulfor1st

https://s10.postimg.org/hjgbtl17t/image.jpg

https://s10.postimg.org/ia91zd3l5/image.jpg

https://s10.postimg.org/4e0tnh7c9/image.jpg

https://s10.postimg.org/h4520kfah/image.jpg

https://s10.postimg.org/kmh1wyg6h/image.jpg

https://s10.postimg.org/z4e94y7hl/image.jpg


upload gifs


----------



## MummyToAmberx

good to see your baby is well going to say girl :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

You too I hope the sickness is easing!! 
I just finished vomiting myself ha


----------



## Misscalais

My guess is :pink:


----------



## Ward

I'm also guessing girl!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hopefulfor1st said:


> You too I hope the sickness is easing!!
> I just finished vomiting myself ha

it has mind of its own haha :p 

oh did yours get worse?


----------



## Rickles

Girl xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I think I see a girly nub so :pink:


----------



## bdb84

:pink:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

MummyToAmberx said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> You too I hope the sickness is easing!!
> I just finished vomiting myself ha
> 
> it has mind of its own haha :p
> 
> oh did yours get worse?Click to expand...

It's not that bad, I've had a few AWFUL days but I'm still able to function overall so can't complain. Usually feel better after a chuck!


----------



## BeautifulD

I'd say girl too


----------



## ClairAye

:pink: :flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bump at 15 weeks 

https://s7.postimg.org/q1udhom0r/image.jpg
picture sharing


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Beautiful bump :)

I'm going to guess :pink:


----------



## Foreign Chick

:pink:


----------



## Katerz

Lovely bump :) do you have any feelings on the colour?

I guess girl 

Xx


----------



## mixedmama

Girl!


----------



## J_Lynn

I definitely guess girl


----------



## Michelle1704

I'm going girl!!


----------



## littlefishygg

I reckon girl too x


----------



## beccabear86

Lol, looks like the doc was pretty confident about this one! Everyone say hello to Jackson Scott! :blue:

Oops, sorry wrong thread, lol
 



Attached Files:







images_12.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 7









images_7.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Guess what guys? I got an early gender scan for my birthday this Friday! So only 3 days away wee!!!!!


----------



## babylove x

hopefulfor1st said:


> Guess what guys? I got an early gender scan for my birthday this Friday! So only 3 days away wee!!!!!

Yayyy congrats!!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ok so 62 hours til my scan! 

Chinese gender varies by what site I check!! Not sure which to use
Shettles says boy
Ramzi says girl
Guesses from scan say girl. 

Any other things to try?? And I'm asthmatic so no bleach test!


----------



## Gizzyy

hopefulfor1st said:


> Guess what guys? I got an early gender scan for my birthday this Friday! So only 3 days away wee!!!!!

Aw that's awesome! We had our gender scan on valentines day at almost 22 weeks after the first attempt didn't go to plan because she was awkward :haha:


----------



## fifie123

too early to tell


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Gizzyy said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Guess what guys? I got an early gender scan for my birthday this Friday! So only 3 days away wee!!!!!
> 
> Aw that's awesome! We had our gender scan on valentines day at almost 22 weeks after the first attempt didn't go to plan because she was awkward :haha:Click to expand...

Hope that's not the case for us as the scan place is 2 hours away!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

fifie123 said:


> too early to tell

Whilst I realise this MAY be the case, playing the game is keeping me going for now whilst I have not much else going my way at the moment!


----------



## Gizzyy

hopefulfor1st said:


> Gizzyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Guess what guys? I got an early gender scan for my birthday this Friday! So only 3 days away wee!!!!!
> 
> Aw that's awesome! We had our gender scan on valentines day at almost 22 weeks after the first attempt didn't go to plan because she was awkward :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope that's not the case for us as the scan place is 2 hours away!Click to expand...

I'm sure all will be fine :) ours was 45 mins away and was really annoying but glad we had another chance. It's not often they can't see and you're nearly 17 weeks so things are pretty developed down there. Obviously 20 weeks is best but they could always double check at your next scan anyways GL!


----------



## Cheska

Girl x


----------



## lilmackate

My guess is girl as well! :) 
I found out this wee one was a boy at 16 weeks and he was still a boy at 20 weeks lol I think girl for you my dear! Can't wait for an update!


----------



## MarieMo7

I'm thinking girl for sure...
can't wait to find out!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

26 hours to go! 
Gonna be so shocked either way!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ok so with just over 24 hours to go its 18 guesses for girl and 0 for boy!! Wow!! I think I'll be surprised either way as I've psyched myself up that it's another boy because I'm scared if it is I will look disappointed and it'll be embarrassing!! But then I'm like everyone thinks girl it must be! I'm actually worried about my reaction either way lol. Hubby says he wouldn't mind another boy as it'll be good for Jace but if it's a girl he'll cry for sure with happiness. Chinese gender and shettles point to this being a boy which keeps creeping back into my mind too.


----------



## ttc_lolly

fifie123 said:


> too early to tell

Wow. :roll:


----------



## ttc_lolly

OP, looking forward to your update!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Less than 2 hours. Woke up with strong boy vibes! Maybe a defense mechanism?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's a girl!!! Will post pic later.


----------



## MarieMo7

Yaaaaay! I knew it! We all knew it ;)
Congrats!


----------



## babylove x

Congrats!!!


----------



## lilmackate

Yay congratulations!!!


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations! :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

hopefulfor1st said:


> It's a girl!!! Will post pic later.

Congrats!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Here's the potty shot and a bump
https://s15.postimg.org/sdtqbr3cb/image.jpg

https://s15.postimg.org/hctzszlpn/image.jpg


how to screenshot on windows


----------



## firefly15

Congratulations and fab bump! x


----------



## Gizzyy

Aw congrats!


----------



## nikki243babys

How do I add pics guys??? I have a early
Scan and wanted help assessing ramzi's theory x


----------



## ttc_lolly

nikki243babys said:


> How do I add pics guys??? I have a early
> Scan and wanted help assessing ramzi's theory x

It's probably best you start your on thread :thumbup: if you click go advanced, and manage attachments you'll be able to upload a photo that way :flower:


----------

